# Leases/Clubs



## BroadheadBoudreaux (Dec 15, 2004)

Looking for lease/club to join for the next few years, have tired of hunting WMAs.  Been going to Ogeechee for the last 5 years, but it's a goner now. Will go just about anywhere in GA, but coming from Tampa middle/south GA would be more conducive to assist with working/maintenance.  I don't want to offend anyone, but not really interested in those "if it's brown it's down" places, seen that enough on WMAs.  Will be first year to try bowhunting as well.   Only myself, no family/friend issues regarding needing extra slots.  Anybody willing to share leads/contacts for a down to earth guy from Tampa who wishes he lived in Georgia instead?  If not, anyone willing to suggest some WMAs to check out that are not absolutely overrun?

thx
don


----------



## Tom Borck (Dec 15, 2004)

You might want to state your price. Clubs in Georgia can vary from $5,000 to $300.


----------



## killintime (Dec 19, 2004)

*lease in Webster county*

Don, this lease in Webster County I am taking over was leased by a group out of florida that did the brown down kind of hunting.  I found several pvc tubes that were used to feed corn and they hunted over the corn illegally.  The owner of the land told me about one of them being cited for illegal hunting over corn.  I might be filled up, I also placed an ad in the Atlanta paper.  I don't want a lot of people and we are all going to hunt QDM, and only take a max of 5 or 6 bucks a year off the property.  Including anything taken by a guest.  Good luck.


----------



## BroadheadBoudreaux (Dec 20, 2004)

*RE:  Lease in Webster County*

killintime, sorry to hear about your troubles with slobs.  I thought most of them were still too busy roadhunting and shooting everything that moves on Florida WMAs.  My former partners were friends, good camping buds, but not even remotely ethical.  Shot anything, young deer still with discernable spots, baby pigs, turkeys out of season, and bragged about it too. I did not get out this year;  my son could not get off work, I don't know anyone there, and I can't stand slobs, so I had no partner(s) to go with this season.  I have a "friend of a friend" golf acquaintance that supposedly hunts on private land in GA, but I'm not the kind of guy who imposes on people I hardly know.  Hopefully I will be lucky enough to find a lease or club with a bunch of decent folks who care enough about what they have to not to abuse the privilege.  I'm optimistic but still searching.......


----------



## AKJ (Mar 16, 2005)

Deer Hunters Needed. Over 3100 Acres in Talbot County, GA for Hunting Deer, Turkey, Rabbitts...... 
Delta Hunting Club is located approximately eight miles east of Talbotton, GA. Just off U.S. Hwy 80. The club has been in exsistance for over 20 years. The club has food plots and supplemental feeding. Talbot County is a QDM. 
Membership is $850. per year. The club's fiscal year starts June 1st.
__________________
AKJ


----------



## Bryan (Mar 16, 2005)

Sent you a pm


----------

